# omc cobra outdrive for 4.3l gmc



## tim stevens (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm a new user. need to fix my boat before spring. looking for a an omc cobra outdrive for a 4.3l gmc or any feedback on who might repair the one i have. i'm in the nerk area.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you know what the problem is?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome. There is alot of info here but you will get alot more help if you post your problem in the boats forum.


----------

